# Pepper Spray



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Went through my first pepper spray training today for my current job... it was A LOT worse than i expected! My boss used stuff twice as strong as local police use... this was the stream type, 10%, 2 million scoval heat units. From what I understand, that is as strong as it comes... only exception is the military has stronger. I have light, sensitive skin and it felt like someone doused my face in gasoline and lit it on fire. Couldn't open my eyes for about 20 minutes. My eyes are still bothering me now and its been almost 3 hours, but I think now when I go through it in the academy i will have a leg up on most of the guys who haven't been sprayed.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

He used 10% for training? What is your current job?


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

WTF? Why? Unless it was a dare or a bet, I'd tell my boss to go f*ck himself. Getting sprayed for a non-police job?,screw that.

And the 10% is F'ed too. I was down for 45 minutes off of the 5.5 in the academy.


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

10%, 5.5%, 5% means nothing when it comes to the sensation of heat on the face, SHU's as a measuring tool for them as well is somewhat inaccurate. Capsaicinoids is by far the best method of determining strength. Also, 2 ,million SHU's is not the most powerfull you can buy. In my instructor class I saw a cannister rated at 4 million. You can get a 10% mixture rated at 1.5 Million SHU's and a 5% mixutre with 2.5 Million. Only thing the Percent has a factor on is the decon time.


----------



## VTCOP (May 2, 2002)

This is the first place out of several where I've worked and only used 5.5%, the others were 10%.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

EMcNeice @ Wed 06 Oct said:


> but I think now when I go through it in the academy i will have a leg up on most of the guys who haven't been sprayed.


Unfortunately the only leg up you'll have is that you were made miserable twice instead of once.  I've been sprayed 3 times and hated everyone. It's something you won't become immune too. Be glad you weren't tazered, which I found to be 1000X worse.

Good luck


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

I just work security/public safety at Quincy Medical Center. Very high population of psych patients, alcohol/drugs (lots of heroin), suicidal and homicidal people. QPD brings a large portion of their P/c's to us because of the cell suicide they had years ago. So we have to hold people against their will a lot (Section 12's or 35's). Plus the drunks who come in and blow a 400 on the breathalyzer and want to walk out the door. Lots of physical interaction, never a dull moment, but I am getting tired of it and can't wait to start the academy. Its a big liability for us to carry this stuff on duty so he sprays us to make sure we know how it will feel, so we know how brutal it is.. not to just use it on someone who is pissing us off, which would be nice sometimes... :twisted:


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

I hope your boss saved a shot of it for his own face too!
I'd rather take a beating with my own baton then to ever get sprayed again.


----------



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

union1 @ Wed 06 Oct said:


> 10%, 5.5%, 5% means nothing when it comes to the sensation of heat on the face, SHU's as a measuring tool for them as well is somewhat inaccurate. Capsaicinoids is by far the best method of determining strength. Also, 2 ,million SHU's is not the most powerfull you can buy. In my instructor class I saw a cannister rated at 4 million. You can get a 10% mixture rated at 1.5 Million SHU's and a 5% mixutre with 2.5 Million. Only thing the Percent has a factor on is the decon time.


You are correct sir! % = decon time. 
10% = longer decon time and more whining from the babies. 
5.5% = less decon time and less whining from the babies.

IMO you want the higher Scoville Heat Units, around 3.5 to 4.0 million works excellent. Most 5.5 mixes have a higher SHU than 10% cans. 
Enjoy


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

EMcneice,

Have you guys had many incidents in using OC? Quincy med Center sounds like fun... try MGH :shock: Are you Quincy specials there?


----------



## ejk55 (Dec 21, 2002)

RPD, have you had to spray anyone at MGH? I heard that there used to be an employee there that was nicknamed Dr. Pepper. Is that true? :wink:


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

RPD931 @ Thu Oct 07 said:


> EMcneice,
> 
> Have you guys had many incidents in using OC? Quincy med Center sounds like fun... try MGH :shock: Are you Quincy specials there?


Not much OC action there... QPD has sprayed people before which is very bad becasue the mist get into the entire ER. We carry the foam type. No were not specials or have any real powers. Just a good amount of training and experience dealing with knuckleheads.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

ejk55 @ Thu Oct 07 said:


> RPD, have you had to spray anyone at MGH? I heard that there used to be an employee there that was nicknamed Dr. Pepper. Is that true? :wink:


Smartass.. yep.. as you know, we have a Dr. Pepper (6x).. and don't forget, you were Dr. Pepper Jr. ....LOL Nothing like the way you doused that guy with the shaved head... ooops.. I'll leave the other spray incident out of this..LOL :wink:


----------

